# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Portable Digital Assistants (PDA)  >  E-TEN Glofiish M800

## SDA

HTC has ploughed its own furrow in the world of smartphones over the past year or so. While most other manufacturers have managed to produce one, two or possibly three new models, the Taiwanese manufacturer has hit us with a succession of new devices, one hot on the heels of the last.

Compatriot E-TEN looks as if it wants to follow in HTC's footsteps, and the new M800 is a direct attempt to steal some of its rival's thunder. It is, essentially, E-TEN's take on the hugely successful - at least in terms of press reaction - HTC TyTN II, aka Orange HTC TyTN II, HTC P4550/Kaiser, and T-Mobile MDA Vario III. It's roughly the same size, give or take a few millimetres, has a sliding QWERTY keyboard under the screen, and it's based on Windows Mobile 6 Professional. But is the M800 a quality cover version, full of novel interpretation, or a rotten tomato, sprinkled liberally with karaoke-night bum notes?
furter more http://www.trustedreviews.com/mobile...ofiish-M800/p1

----------

